# Bay ice?



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

Well did the bay open up today? All the northern ice is gone along Huron shoreline. This mornings east wind and 7 footers took care of my problems. My dads at wigwam perchin on 3 inches though. So maybe ice is still there?


----------



## answerguy8 (Oct 15, 2001)

sswhitelightning said:


> Well did the bay open up today? All the northern ice is gone along Huron shoreline. This mornings east wind and 7 footers took care of my problems. My dads at wigwam perchin on 3 inches though. So maybe ice is still there?


Lot's of people fishing off of Palmer Road in Arenac this morning. Didn't see anyone catch any though.


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

answerguy8 said:


> Lot's of people fishing off of Palmer Road in Arenac this morning. Didn't see anyone catch any though.


My dad went off Palmer and caught a few small ones. Saw some big ones but wouldn't bite. Few guys had fish said they caught them at daybreak. My dad missed the bite.

Dad said Ice was far as he could see. Never saw a duck. 1 goose flew over. I think the fat lady sung. Looks like I'm hunting my late season holes from here out.


----------



## northern michigan boy (Dec 14, 2011)

Sucks I was hoping to head down that way to hunt next weekend looks like that's a no go with the ice  


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Timber (Jan 1, 2009)

I think it supposed to warm up, and with some wind it might be open again!

Sent from my QMV7A using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

can kinda see whats up by squinting at this picture.


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> can kinda see whats up by squinting at this picture.


These are great. I use the satellite pics all winter ice fishing. I'm just shocked the river is froze.


----------



## Blacklab77 (Jun 21, 2006)

We get the 40's they are talking about all week you may get some holes to open up down near the power plant where the water is warmer. But other then that I think the bay is done!


----------



## bowhunter19 (Sep 15, 2009)

sswhitelightning said:


> These are great. I use the satellite pics all winter ice fishing. I'm just shocked the river is froze.


What's the site you used for that image


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

bowhunter19 said:


> What's the site you used for that image
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I think many of us have bookmarked it over the past few years...

http://coastwatch.glerl.noaa.gov/modis/region_map.html


----------



## bowhunter19 (Sep 15, 2009)

Oh alright thanks 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## S.B. Walleyes&Waterfowl (Jan 10, 2012)

Blacklab77 said:


> We get the 40's they are talking about all week you may get some holes to open up down near the power plant where the water is warmer. But other then that I think the bay is done!


Which sucks cuz while I was out ice fishing I seen more flocks of flight birds then I ever have.

Sent from my SCH-I415 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Nuff Daddy (Dec 5, 2012)

Tried to go out of the Saginaw this afternoon. Huge mess and couldn't get anywhere huntable. Need some rain and a south wind.


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

I would think that most the ducks would be gone even if the bay opened up. Most likely the only birds sitting on the open water would be squaw, buffs and tons of mergs. With all the ice covering shallow feed beds, the remaining bills and reds pry bugged out.


----------



## Deltabullcan (Jan 24, 2011)

I checked the shoreline for many miles yesterday...Saginaw Bay is done for on west side and I would assume east also...All WMA's are self registration, even Harsens...SO long to ducking for the season...Cold came early and stayed this fall..


----------



## marvk90 (Mar 13, 2010)

Hunted by the hot ponds last night it was open but battled ice flows in and out all afternoon and very VERY few ducks left early only saw a few mergs and couple small flight of divers out farther....sposta get real cold next week time to pull out the shanty !!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## walleyeman2006 (Sep 12, 2006)

saw a sled and quad run off Thomas rd this am..ice was going fast I'm sure the wind right now has it a mess

Sent from my ALCATEL_one_touch_988 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Deltabullcan (Jan 24, 2011)

As of yesterday afternoon(wed) a person wouldn't beable to get out of AuGres, as I was there.....same as Standish


----------



## Nuff Daddy (Dec 5, 2012)

It's froze. Get out tonight if you can. Will be froze solid by the morning.


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

I'm putting my boat in at oscoda and driving to Bouy 1 and 2. Who's with me?


----------



## Nuff Daddy (Dec 5, 2012)

sswhitelightning said:


> I'm putting my boat in at oscoda and driving to Bouy 1 and 2. Who's with me?


You'll kill your limit of mergs for sure.


----------



## northern michigan boy (Dec 14, 2011)

im in


----------



## Big Skip (Sep 1, 2010)

Nuff Daddy said:


> You'll kill your limit of mergs for sure.


And those black and white ducks

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Nuff Daddy (Dec 5, 2012)

Big Skip said:


> And those black and white ducks
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Very few of those compared to earlier in the week as well. My season ended today. Not going to mess with the ice again tomorrow.


----------



## walleyeman2006 (Sep 12, 2006)

sswhitelightning said:


> I'm putting my boat in at oscoda and driving to Bouy 1 and 2. Who's with me?


lol we gotta hunt some time....I got a decent report gonna hunt Sunday on the big lake shore some where

Sent from my ALCATEL_one_touch_988 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

walleyeman2006 said:


> lol we gotta hunt some time....I got a decent report gonna hunt Sunday on the big lake shore some where
> 
> Sent from my ALCATEL_one_touch_988 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Yea. I'm gonna be out tomorrow hoping to bring in 18 or 24 birds


----------



## northern michigan boy (Dec 14, 2011)

Good luck


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Plenty of black and white ducks around if you put in the work. We torched a 7 man limit of them before 9 AM yesterday. Might be my best duck hunt ever.

Have fun busting ice and be safe to anyone venturing out there tomorrow.


----------



## Big Skip (Sep 1, 2010)

Hate to bust anyones bubble but your not accessing from the mouth tomorrow. She was getting jammed up pretty good this afternoon

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

I'm not surprised by that at all with the wind direction and temps.

We called it a year yesterday. Gear is all iced up. Every decoy probably had a good 2# of ice on it. Who knows how much weight the boat gained. Not worth chancing it.


----------



## Big Skip (Sep 1, 2010)

To top it off...when we pulled the boat we noticed we were missing a drain plug. Ice musta ripped it out

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Big Skip (Sep 1, 2010)

Also forgot to mention, there was a smaller boat w a mud motor coming in behind us having a hell of a time. The guy in the front actually got out of the boat in the channel on the ice we were breaking through to push on the boat! If you are reading this you are a brave man!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## S.B. Walleyes&Waterfowl (Jan 10, 2012)

Big Skip said:


> Also forgot to mention, there was a smaller boat w a mud motor coming in behind us having a hell of a time. The guy in the front actually got out of the boat in the channel on the ice we were breaking through to push on the boat! If you are reading this you are a brave man!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Damn in the channel? F THAT!

Sent from my SCH-I415 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Nuff Daddy (Dec 5, 2012)

adam bomb said:


> I'm not surprised by that at all with the wind direction and temps.
> 
> We called it a year yesterday. Gear is all iced up. Every decoy probably had a good 2# of ice on it. Who knows how much weight the boat gained. Not worth chancing it.


Same with us. The decoys had 2" of ice covering everything but the very top of the back and the head by the time we quit. River was locking up quick when we were heading in at noon. Buddy went out this morning and broke ice half way to the island before deciding to turn around and hunt a small open hole by the mouth. Ice will be thick and nasty tomorrow.


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

Nuff Daddy said:


> Same with us. The decoys had 2" of ice covering everything but the very top of the back and the head by the time we quit. River was locking up quick when we were heading in at noon. Buddy went out this morning and broke ice half way to the island before deciding to turn around and hunt a small open hole by the mouth. Ice will be thick and nasty tomorrow.


:thumbup: Good deal!

We'll have to get out there and chase some eyes together!


----------



## Nuff Daddy (Dec 5, 2012)

Waz_51 said:


> :thumbup: Good deal!
> 
> We'll have to get out there and chase some eyes together!


Sounds good. Sorry I never got back at you for a hunt this fall. November kinda got away from me. Next year I'm hoping to have a toon!!


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

Nuff Daddy said:


> Sounds good. Sorry I never got back at you for a hunt this fall. November kinda got away from me. Next year I'm hoping to have a toon!!


No biggie, I never bought my license and probably wouldn't have been able to go anyway...I discovered that my waders have some leaks in the seam along the crotch while scouting for deer, that would've been great had I found it while in the marsh or corn! We'll definitely have to make some plans for next season, tho, because I haven't hunted waterfowl in two seasons now...we'll get on the ice for sure and very soon!


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

Buddy of mine has been staking up the squaw and pins out of unionville


----------



## Deltabullcan (Jan 24, 2011)

All for a few ducks, my life is worth alot more than a duck. Good thing Coast Guard is nearby for the ones with no sense:lol:


----------



## Nuff Daddy (Dec 5, 2012)

Deltabullcan said:


> All for a few ducks, my life is worth alot more than a duck. Good thing Coast Guard is nearby for the ones with no sense:lol:


What's wrong with breaking some ice?
I broke ice by myself in a 14' Jon boat. About a 2 mile ride in the open water. I'd leave the launch soon as it was getting light and never felt unsafe. Just be smart and play the wind. Had a lot of fun out there the last 2 weeks.


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

This got icy for me this season


----------



## Big Skip (Sep 1, 2010)

Deltabullcan said:


> All for a few ducks, my life is worth alot more than a duck. Good thing Coast Guard is nearby for the ones with no sense:lol:


Good for u. Its because of this we were next to alone out there for two weeks smashing those squaw. There is a difference between taking on things with caution and having no sense. Some of us like to dabble w the extreme! (or sketchy)

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Deltabullcan (Jan 24, 2011)

Big Skip said:


> Good for u. Its because of this we were next to alone out there for two weeks smashing those squaw. There is a difference between taking on things with caution and having no sense. Some of us like to dabble w the extreme! (or sketchy)
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


 Ok, so what do you do the squaw you kill?


----------



## Nuff Daddy (Dec 5, 2012)

Deltabullcan said:


> Ok, so what do you do the squaw you kill?


Eat them??

I was after mallards when I was breaking ice. Limits in an hour. I love ice!!
I wish the season started the last weekend of October with a 10 day split starting the last weekend in sept


----------



## BAY CREEPER (Jan 11, 2009)

Big Skip said:


> Good for u. Its because of this we were next to alone out there for two weeks smashing those squaw. There is a difference between taking on things with caution and having no sense. Some of us like to dabble w the extreme! (or sketchy)
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Guys like you are ruining this site :lol: no good raised wrong senseless kids


----------



## Big Skip (Sep 1, 2010)

Deltabullcan said:


> Ok, so what do you do the squaw you kill?


Sausage. We didnt go every day for two weeks...just sayin

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Dahmer (Jan 22, 2007)

Deltabullcan said:


> All for a few ducks, my life is worth alot more than a duck. Good thing Coast Guard is nearby for the ones with no sense:lol:


This is where we separate the men from the boys! Dont have to worry about the fair weather waterfowlers that the season dates are set for. Oh snap i said it.

Sent from my MB855 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Dahmer (Jan 22, 2007)

Deltabullcan said:


> Ok, so what do you do the squaw you kill?


Gumbo, sausage, chilli. Its all good!

Sent from my MB855 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

Dahmer said:


> This is where we separate the men from the boys! Dont have to worry about the fair weather waterfowlers that the season dates are set for. Oh snap i said it.
> 
> Sent from my MB855 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Lmao. It's like they say- its great weather for duck hunters and idiots.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

I did jalapeño and cream cheese duck poppers with scoter and squaw...they were great that way.

Dahlmer I still can't believe the squaw beat down the last day we hunted. That was epic!!!! Shoulda took some pics out on the water!!! Great season buddy right to the bitter cold icy end!!!


----------



## weiss (Dec 1, 2008)

Dahmer said:


> This is where we separate the men from the boys! Dont have to worry about the fair weather waterfowlers that the season dates are set for. Oh snap i said it.
> 
> Sent from my MB855 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I couldn't have said it any better.


----------

